# Motorhome driving in the French Alps



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi everyone

we are going to "circumnavigate France next year, starting at St. Malo and travelling anti clockwise. When we get to Grimaud, we would like to take in a few of the lakes going through the Alps, via Gorge du Verdon.

I'm sure there are many members who have travelled a similar trip, but I was jsut after an overview of what to expect regarding the roads (how narrow and bendy).

We have a 2008 N+B Arto at 7.2 mtrs, not a large unit by today's sizes and wish to make our trip (wait for it) during July / August.....hah ha.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers Mark


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Hello

My general comment would be that the roads through the alps up to all the ski resorts are generally pretty well surfaced and cope easily with large coaches (pulling trailers) that pass each other on the scariest of hairpin bends so I think you'll be fine, especially in summer.

On a more specific note the route around Annecy Lake is beautiful, easily navigated and littered with camp sites. Enjoy.

mike


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

We did it this year, no problem as coaches manage it. If you really want to get the adrenalin going then set your sat nav, not for the fastest but for the shortest route between points and hold on to your hat. Great experience.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

We toured the Alps in our A class (7.33m) in July this year and the roads are fine, no-one but yourself can judge narrowness/incline/bendiness though, depends on your driving confidence and your vehicle's performance on hills! Judicial reading of Atlas helps too (grade of road, bends and contours) and weight limits on some tiny roads apply.
If in doubt about a narrow route go very early in morning to avoid much passing!! 

Ruth


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

*driving in france*

Hi All

Thanks for your replies......they make me feel more comfortable, but better still my good wife will hopefully be more at ease now, with your responses.

We do intend to stay at three lakes on our way home, with Lac Annecy being the last.

thanks again


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Agree that Annecy is delightful, but campsites will be a bit crowded near the town at that time of year.

We stayed on >> this site << about 10 km from Annecy, and really enjoyed it. The site itself is perfectly adequate (though nothing special) but it is in a wonderful location.

It's right under a mountain which is used by paragliders, and they land in a field about half a mile form the site - so interesting to watch.

The site is right alongside a footpath/cycle track that runs along waht was a single track railway right into the centre of Annecy. Almost pancake flat and a delightful traffic free ride.

Might be worth considering this site if the region is full of tourists (Annecy is a very popular venue) - it really is a delightful place.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We did it this year - May - July in a 6.6M Hymer. Great fun. 
Try the Castels camp site in Castellane for the Gorge du Verdon and in the Pyrenees we stayed at a Caravan Club site from their Euro brochure.
Had no touble driving provided you take your time.
Their is a blog of the whole adventure on the bolg entries if you are interested.
You will love it.
Bob45


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mfa said:


> we are going to "circumnavigate France next year, starting at St. Malo and travelling anti clockwise.


Mark...you could do worse than read Susie Kelly's book _ A Perfect Circle. _She circumnavigated France in a motorhome with husband and 2 dogs and the book makes an excellent read. It has lots of information about roads and campsites and the history of the various places through which they passed. They started in Brittany.

G

It's a Bantam paperback, published 2006


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We did the French Alps end of June to end of July and wild camped/used aires for the entire time. We did the Route des Grand Alpes. Fantastic from Annecy down. Wild camped at Sevrier on Lac Annecy.

We were advised to keep clear of the Col de la Cayolle and Col de Allos as passing could be difficult. We did the Col de Bonette which was fine. 

Stayed in Les Salles sur Verdon and Savines le Lac. Both places wild camped by the lakes. Fantastic to be able to swim only a few paces from the van.

The motorbike rides we did from Bourg D'Oisons were spectacular. We stayed by the open air swimming pool. Ideal as the weather we had was great. Only one afternoon of rain in a month.

Really recommend the area. The best in France we think.

Of course we are going again next year.


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Once again thanks for everybodies replies. My wife, Annie and I have just read through all of the threads and are now really looking forward to the trip.

We have two boys aged 10 & 8, who will have a ball during the trip, especially the lakes and mountains.

cheers to all

Mark


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Mark and family, you will love it. Great leaisure activities on offer at this time of year, too.

Grouch, did you do the Col du Sarenne (from the Barrage du Chambon and ending up at Alpe d'Huez?) we loved that one and did it again later in the hol to see the Tour de France. Fantastic.

Love the Alps and wanna live there  

Ruth


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

My Wife was born in the French Alps ,Albertville to be precise and we return most years in the motorhome 7.5 mtrs. Like everyone else says you should not have any problems.On a few routes you will need to watch out for overhanging rocks if you are in a high vehicle.Anncey is a fantastic place but the sites are costly on the lakeside.May be see you down there


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes Ruth we did. Really fantastic. The spectacular scenery just goes on for ever.

Teresa


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

mfa said:


> We have two boys aged 10 & 8, who will have a ball during the trip, especially the lakes and mountains.
> Mark


Hi again Mark

One further advantage of the site I mentioned earlier is it's proximity to the traffic free cycle track . . . . it runs about 10 yards from the little cafe/shop at the site entrance.

This could offer your boys some "freedom" to ride their bikes while you and the Mem enjoy a coffee under the parasols.

*Phil* This site is a municipal and is far less expensive than many in the region. Nothing fancy, but perfectly adequate and in the right place. English speaking warden too (if it's the same one as this year.)


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*French Alps*

Hi Teresa, how are you both, well I hope, are you going to Shepton in January? Have to agree with you, the alps do go on forever, thats why I prefer the west coast of Scotland, much more dramatic and a lot quieter.
curlyboy


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice to hear from you Curly Boy. Not going to Shepton as we are off to Portugal on 11th January for two months. Hope you enjoy the Show. Are you going to Spain/Portugal after.


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Zebedee thanks for that info.Municipals are always the better option.We know a lovely site in Albertville ( not municipal ) which is open all year.They don't speak english but not a problem for us.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*French Alps*

Hi Teresa, no can't do Spain yet, saving up for long trip to France again next year.But hope you both have a good trip, stay safe.
George


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi,we too touched on the egde of the french alps on our 4 week trip down to the south of france back end of august this year.After leaving Lyon we headed to the aires at Lac du Verdon.well worth a visit,then followed the route Cran Canyon du Vurdon which frightened the life out of my other half.
Must say i have never seen my temperature gauge rise above 1/2 way before climbing this "testing" two hour climb,and then near the top i encountered 2 small blind tunnels only wide enough for one vehicle,where i meet another vehicle and drew the short straw and had to reverse back.Then on the way down this is the only place i have had my brakes try to fade on me,before heading off down to Grasse and tour the south of france.
hymerbug.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

phil4francoise said:


> We know a lovely site in Albertville ( not municipal ) which is open all year.They don't speak english but not a problem for us.


Nor for me Phil, and we quite fancy Albertville next time we are there.

Could you give details of the site please, and maybe we will combine it with another stay near Le Lac d'Annecy. 

TIA


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

*to book or not to book - that is the question???*

Whilst planning our french trip for next year, do we need to book the campsites or just turn up. how full do the sites get during August - busy I guess??

just a little advice from anyone who has done this area in the past.

cheers

mark


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you're prepared to start looking for a site in mid-afternoon.
If you're happy to go to an aire if the sites are full
If you don't want an all-singing commercial site but are happy with a municipal
If you're not going to the big honey pot areas 
If you're happy to have a small site a few miles away from the lakeside or wherever....


then, don't book and just turn up. We don't and we've never been turned away, BUT - see above.

If you want a good pitch at one of the big commercial sites with all attractions and on the lakeside then I think you ought to book. Be aware also that weekends ( Friday afternoon to Sunday night) are busier than midweeks and it is sometimes not a good idea to move on a Friday if you have a good pitch.

G


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

*campsites*

Thanks Grizzly for your info.....we'll probably do a bit of both......try and book a few in the areas we are staying for three/four days and use aires/municipals whilst doing the travelling.

we're travelling from grimaud upto lac de st croix, then upto lac de serre poncon and then onto lac d'annacy. have you any info the driving routes for MH's???

cheers

mark


----------

